# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Công viên nước Đà Nẵng

## lehniemtin

*Vị trí:* Công viên nước Đà Nẵng nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, trên đường 2/9, thành phố Đà Nẵng.

 *Đặc điểm:* Công viên nước Đà Nẵng rộng khoảng 10ha, là công viên hiện đại đầu tiên không chỉ ở Đà Nẵng mà cả miền Trung.



 Công viên nước được xây dựng với các thiết bị nhập khẩu đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, đảm bảo an toàn và phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi. Có nhiều khu vui chơi giải trí như: hồ tạo song, song lười, hồ massage, rãnh trượt tốc độ cao, ống trượt… Đặc biệt, ở khu vui chơi cho trẻ em, ngoài các máng trượt hình hà mã, rùa, thằn lằn, cá voi, voi còn có suối, thác nước ở khu vườn rộng. 

Ngoài ra, có sân khấu ngoài trời với các thiết bị hiện đại, là nơi tổ chức các buổi trình diễn ca nhạc và các sự kiện văn hoá, tạo ra một không khí sôi động và hoàn toàn thư giãn. Ở đó bạn sẽ có cơ hội thưởng thức các món ăn ngon, nhiều loại đồ uống và cả những món ăn nhanh ở nhà hàng rộng, có sức chức khoảng 500 chỗ.

*Giờ mở cửa:* 7 giờ đến 21 giờ tất cả các ngày trong tuần.
*Giá vé:* Tham quan: 5000 đồng/ người
             Tham gia trò chơi   > 1,4m : 30.000đ/người/lượt
                                          < 1,4m: 20.000đ/người/lượt
                                          Trẻ em < 0,9m miễn phí


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## sharing83

Ảnh chup chả có khách khứa gì cả, đìu hiu quá

----------

